# Permanon



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My usual i seem to find trade off of other companys etc anyway i found these guys

http://www.nanotechsst.co.uk/

Seems very interesting i might order up a few items and give them a go. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

russ from reflectology is using there stuff..
think they just signed up for a personal account on the forum.

haven't tried any of the products off that site, was pm'd a link to it last month by (i think) lee at bespoke? and russ from reflectology.

i have tried gtechniq c2 which is made by permanon(yacht supershine afaik)


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep Janet and Dave down at Nanotech are pretty well sorted albeit a little busy....if I can help you out Grizzle just holla....


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> Yep Janet and Dave down at Nanotech are pretty well sorted albeit a little busy....if I can help you out Grizzle just holla....


Excellent Russ i'll drop you a PM :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

You should try it, you wonder why you have anything else with how easy it is to use.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Possibly the easiest product to use and very effective.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Chilly (Top guy:thumb has just sent me a sample, im going to put it on the bonnet of my racing tank this weekend :thumb:

Hope to post a few pics ect..


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow this stuff looks amazing, cant believe how easy it is to use according to the video, presumably you prep the surface 1st. so do you detailing experts use this on your customers cars?
Just noticed gtechniq c2 is the same stuff at same price. might look out for any offers from them.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Fine then! I'm just going to have to buy it


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

WannaBd said:


> Wow this stuff looks amazing, cant believe how easy it is to use according to the video, presumably you prep the surface 1st. so do you detailing experts use this on your customers cars?
> Just noticed gtechniq c2 is the same stuff at same price. might look out for any offers from them.


C2 is basically the same stuff but yacht supershine I think...Permanon themselves though do recommend you use the specific treatment for its specified transport....although my particular favourite is Aircraft Supershine Brilliant, more expensive but seems to give a little more....


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

WannaBd said:


> Wow this stuff looks amazing, cant believe how easy it is to use according to the video, presumably you prep the surface 1st. so do you detailing experts use this on your customers cars?
> Just noticed gtechniq c2 is the same stuff at same price. might look out for any offers from them.


Yes & have done. Polish and correct the paint to what level your happy with. IPA or Menzerna top inspection wipe down to remove oils and ensure Permanon is bonding correctly to the surface and game on.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Fill your boots while you are there guys all there products are tip top and once you use them i dont think you will want to part with them!! :thumb: Dave and janet are lovely people to deal with!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Might order a few bits to try too! 

Is there a super LSP that they do? :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah me too! Looks good value!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Kick off.....was only a matter of time....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

getting popular.. 
maybe they will become a forum manufacturer.. then can market properly on here..


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> getting popular..
> maybe they will become a forum manufacturer.. then can market properly on here..


Think they are in the prosess of it Craig. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Think they are in the prosess of it Craig. :thumb:


:thumb: good to hear.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

certainly are, will send Janet an email to inform her of its growing presence....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> certainly are, will send Janet an email to inform her of its growing presence....


lol sounds a bit rude, how about you email her of your growing presence :doublesho


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

never saw that coming....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> never saw that coming....


 I do my best :thumb: 

Will be doing a small trial with my sample of Permanon (cheers again to chilly) this Sat as long as the weather holds out. :thumb:


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

I am guessing Permanon has issues going over aio products such as srp?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

squeal said:


> I am guessing Permanon has issues going over aio products such as srp?


not really, if thats what you want to use just give it a good IPA wipedown afterwards....but it all depends though on what your using SRP for...filling etc....


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

£18 shipping to France from nanotechsst for just 2 x 50mL of Supermatt ? 
Won't order until it gets reasonable


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

The price of the product is reasonable....shipping is the issue, not sure what other retailers charge but liquids over the border aint cheap....it also goes on how they feel comfortable sending their product over and this will obviously have an effect on which way they send it....

I dont know anything about couriers or P&P so please dont hang me out to dry...but the issue is with P&P not Nanotechsst product prices....

Another way though you could buy some Opaque but the product itself is more than the total of the supermatt delivered i would have thought....


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

AcN said:


> £18 shipping to France from nanotechsst for just 2 x 50mL of Supermatt ?
> Won't order until it gets reasonable


Terre Mer & Associes
350 rue de la Marbrerie - 34470 Vendargues
RCS: 570 604 783

Tel. 0467523885 - Fax. 0467720154
Email: [email protected]

----------------

ANTIBES SHIPSERVICES
FOURNITURES GENERALES POUR LE NAUTISME
MARINE EQUIPMENT AND SERVICES
12 boulevard d'Aguillon, 06600 ANTIBES, France

Tél. +33(0)4 93 34 68 00 - Fax.+33(0)4 93 34 53 95
www.antibes-ship.com - [email protected]

----------------

Aircraft - Aeroport Cannes-Mandelieu
Directeur- Giaime Jean

BP 42- 06150 Cannes la Bocca
mob: +33 (0) 620253851
Tel. / Fax: +33 (0) 493904165

-----------------

Boat Products France
www.evemarine.com - [email protected]


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't worry Russ, i'm not complaining about the Nanotechsst and Permanon product prices as i feel they're like "best bang for the buck" (seriously, coating a whole matt car with only 20mL out of a £8 50mL bottle for 8 months, that's one of the best thing ever )

I'll send an email to Nanotechsst to see if they can do something for me as i really want to get some supermatt


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Pretty sure they can sort something out....I have some though but only 50ml....plus I wouldnt be able to hazard a guess at what it would cost to send over....


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Porta said:


> Terre Mer & Associes
> 350 rue de la Marbrerie - 34470 Vendargues
> RCS: 570 604 783
> 
> ...


I checked them all, but they only sell boat products (some don't sell anything from Permanon  ), and the Cannes-Mandelieu airport doesn't sell anything 

I checked the UK dealers page on the Permanon website and the only retailer is Nanotechsst, although Russ and Beau Technique are listed, but i think it's more for the customers as a top up (correct me if i'm wrong  )

E-mailing nanotechsst now !


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

update : Nanotechsst have one of the VERY BEST service EVER !

Had a reply 43 minutes ago, and shipping will only cost £2,20, cheaper than local in France !!!! They'll be my only supplier for these products


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

AcN said:


> update : *Nanotechsst* have one of the *VERY BEST service EVER !*
> 
> Had a reply 43 minutes ago, and shipping will only cost £2,20, cheaper than local in France !!!! They'll be my only supplier for these products


Speaks volumes of a very soon to be member of the traders on here....


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

AcN said:


> update : Nanotechsst have one of the VERY BEST service EVER !
> 
> Had a reply 43 minutes ago, and shipping will only cost £2,20, cheaper than local in France !!!! They'll be my only supplier for these products


Thanks for your feedback much appreciated, will post out today.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Been watching some videos on it, this kit (wheel cleaner and 'supershine') is £13






very interesting


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Been watching some videos on it, this kit (wheel cleaner and 'supershine') is £13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very easy to apply, might give this a try.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

any chance for Group buy ?? this will be good chance to sell it to market and we can write some reviews


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Im sure if everyone was to be polite to Janet there would be a potential group buy on the cards:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Cant help but be polite to Janet, so easy going, albeit a little scared of a computer....sure a group will be in the mix once they are signed up and familiar with the whole practice....

can see a few emails being bounced back and forth between me, you and Janet, Scott....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I tried the wheels cleaner and shampoo today and they were both fantastic, the wheel cleaner really impressed me


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Dave has made it look to easy to apply on his latest video:thumb: The only thing missing was Janet bringing out his cup of tea


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Just emailed an potential GB idea to Janet so hopefully something may well come soon.


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Brilliant idea will get on it as soon as I can, still finding my way around DW. Just sent Whizzer PM waiting to hear.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

This one page post grew, thanks grizzle for sparking my interest. I don't think my customers (valet not detail) would want to pay for something like this, their used to me just de tarring and using an aio polish, so maybe it's just too good for my business! But still amazing stuff and will be definitely buying some.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

looks really interesting.....why do i have to spend more!
any one tried the permanon glass? is it comparable to gtechniq?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Is this the sealant you can apply in the rain??


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Is this the sealant you can apply in the rain??


I applied it to my wet 2010 Ford Fusion Hybrid today. The result being spectacular is not an overstatement. I washed the car down in the self wash and applied the Permanon Platinum at 3% with a cheap $20.00 Harbor Freight sprayer. I really did not see the result until I rinsed the car again after applying the Permanon.

The 110 volt outlet in the Hybrid was really handy for this!!

The finish on this car is in excellent condition, was last waxed (Royale) over a year ago and the car is not used during winter months.

I am a hobbyest detailer and may never use conventional wax or sealents again. From :buffer: to :driver:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

halam said:


> looks really interesting.....why do i have to spend more!
> any one tried the permanon glass? is it comparable to gtechniq?


Best Glass cleaner I have used, as in another thread regarding Permanon Platinum(aircraft in the UK) it uses a different name in the states but can be used on interior dash and door cards as well....it is extremely expensive but cracking all the same....



Mirror Finish said:


> Is this the sealant you can apply in the rain??


in a word, yes....


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

AcN said:


> update : Nanotechsst have one of the VERY BEST service EVER !
> 
> Had a reply 43 minutes ago, and shipping will only cost £2,20, cheaper than local in France !!!! They'll be my only supplier for these products


You lucky man....emailed them 20 hours ago and still no answer....


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi

I spoke to Janet yesterday (lovely women) at 3pm and ordered the supershine car. 

It was delivered this morning

Excellent Service and great info!!!!

Thanks Janet :thumb:


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Ghostrider said:


> You lucky man....emailed them 20 hours ago and still no answer....


Sorry I did not get your email can you send me a PM


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Ghostrider said:


> You lucky man....emailed them 20 hours ago and still no answer....


Sorry just found your email which I have just replyed to


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Is this the sealant you can apply in the rain??


Yes, as Russ has already quoted.... I can truly vouch for that, as I used the sample Russ sent me a bit back on a rav4 that I did wednesday, which was done in drizzle throughout the day, in the end I ran out of time waiting for it to ease up for a normal lsp.... Quickly applied to all surfaces and all was beading in minutes.... Pretty much like the first vid on their site by Dave in the permanon section.....

Super gloss is another great product from the Nanotech ranch :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Is this the sealant you can apply in the rain??


Yes it is, the one i had been testing for my business :thumb:


----------



## Asio (Jul 13, 2011)

I´d like to try Car supershine brilliant, but delivery is 22 pounds to Spain.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

email them asio.. AcN emailed and got significantly cheaper shipping to france..


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> email them asio.. AcN emailed and got significantly cheaper shipping to france..


I confirm  You can find the e-mail adress on "Contact Us" page on Nanotechsst website


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

i must stop reading this thread.. or must hide my credit card


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Asio said:


> I´d like to try Car supershine brilliant, but delivery is 22 pounds to Spain.


If you send me an email I will sort out a better shipping price for you.:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Any new of the potential GB that was suggested last month????


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Just a quick question :thumb:

Is Permanon bodyshop safe? Only we've all been scared off of silicon based products for a while and Permanon products are silicon based.

_"No, Permanon contains no wax. The active ingredient in Permanon is the element silicuim(sic) si14"_

I have heard not all silicones, ("silicon" is the element, "silicones" are synthetic polymers made of silicon and other base elements), are "bad" for bodyshops but some clarification would be nice.

If we're suddenly all adopting silicon based products again it would be a huge about turn.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Dingo2002 said:


> Just a quick question :thumb:
> 
> Is Permanon bodyshop safe? Only we've all been scared off of silicon based products for a while and Permanon products are silicon based.
> 
> ...


_*Permanon has developed a new type of coating based on the elemental mineral Si14 which is the base of glass and sand stone.*_

Si14 has nothing to do with silicon or silicones so should be deemed as bodyshop safe however, would be good to contact Janet & Dave to confirm.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> _*Permanon has developed a new type of coating based on the elemental mineral Si14 which is the base of glass and sand stone.*_
> 
> Si14 has nothing to do with silicon or silicones so should be deemed as bodyshop safe however, would be good to contact Janet & Dave to confirm.


Are you sure? Because Si is the element "Silicon" and 14 is it's atomic number. Would seem odd calling something Silicium Si14 when it wasn't silicon which is the base element in Glass and Sand usually as Quartz (Silicon Dioxide).


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Dingo2002 said:


> Are you sure? Because Si is the element "Silicon" and 14 is it's atomic number. Would seem odd calling something Silicium Si14 when it wasn't silicon which is the base element in Glass and Sand usually as Quartz (Silicon Dioxide).


Silicon and Silicone are two very different things just as Meerkats and Markets are :thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Silicon and Silicone are two very different things just as Meerkats and Markets are :thumb:


yeah as I mention in my first post. Silicon is an ingredient in silicones which are an artificial polymer. That's why i'm asking for clarification. Someone who develops a new silicone LSP could easily say it was based on silicon because technically it would be.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Dingo2002 said:


> yeah as I mention in my first post. Silicon is an ingredient in silicones which are an artificial polymer. That's why i'm asking for clarification. Someone who develops a new silicone LSP could easily say it was based on silicon because technically it would be.


Ah i see what your saying. Yes you have a very good point there :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting debate


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't get me wrong the products look fantastic and advances have been made in all areas that detailing bumps uglies with over the past couple of years so it's possible, if not even likely, that these are perfectly safe. 

Also I might even be overreacting about silicones themselves as I'm only going off of what people on here say who would have far more experience with them then I.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Dingo2002 said:


> Don't get me wrong the products look fantastic and advances have been made in all areas that detailing bumps uglies with over the past couple of years so it's possible, if not even likely, that these are perfectly safe.
> 
> Also I might even be overreacting about silicones themselves as I'm only going off of what people on here say who would have far more experience with them then I.


Well theres absolutely nothing wrong with silicones unless your working in a bodyshop environment. Infact most products that you have on your shelf will contain silicones and the performance of them would be severely reduced if they didnt contain silicones. There are thousands of different silicones that can be added to products to improve them in one way or another so unless you are using the product in a bodyshop i wouldnt give them another thought :thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Well theres absolutely nothing wrong with silicones unless your working in a bodyshop environment. Infact most products that you have on your shelf will contain silicones and the performance of them would be severely reduced if they didnt contain silicones. There are thousands of different silicones that can be added to products to improve them in one way or another so unless you are using the product in a bodyshop i wouldnt give them another thought :thumb:


Cheers :thumb: My original Q was whether they were bodyshop safe so I'd still be interested in that but I had an inkling that plenty of products use Silicones nowadays. I know that a lot of the cheaper Waterless washes do.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyhow, Permanon.

Put some on the boot of my Racing Tank this weekend, sheeting is very fast & beads very very well. 

Very easy to apply & left the paint feeling very smooth, this could be a sleeper product 

Considering putting some on the rubber trim next weekend, thanks to Chilly again for the sample :thumb:


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

sistersvisions said:


> Any new of the potential GB that was suggested last month????


What is GB?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

feslope said:


> What is GB?


Group buy, helps get the price down :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Permanon is bodyshop safe....it is also one of the very few products on the market that is suitable for fresh paint application as it allows paint to breath....silicon and silicone are worlds apart...literally....dont get confused....


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Group buy, helps get the price down :thumb:


I think Dave and Janet are doing a group buy soon:thumb: They have been rushed off there feet of late. Its worth waiting for thou imho


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> Permanon is bodyshop safe....it is also one of the very few products on the market that is suitable for fresh paint application as it allows paint to breath....silicon and silicone are worlds apart...literally....dont get confused....


Cheers Reflectology. I know how worlds apart silicon and silicone are but stating that your product is "based" on Silicon no matter how fancily it is dressed up (silicium, si14 ect) just gets my suspicions aroused especially as all "silicones" use the element silicon as a base.

Certainly comforting to hear your points, and definitely some products there that i'm interested in!


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Dingo2002 said:


> Are you sure? Because Si is the element "Silicon" and 14 is it's atomic number. Would seem odd calling something Silicium Si14 when it wasn't silicon which is the base element in Glass and Sand usually as Quartz (Silicon Dioxide).


They advise it contains no oils, siliconized products or waxes.


----------

